

Usabilla Discover launches and is much more than “Pinterest for designers” - pveugen
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/02/23/usabilla-discover-launches-and-is-much-more-than-pinterest-for-designers-invites/

======
Thomaschaaf
Pretty awesome collection. One thing I dislike is the fact, that the same
stories are repeated over and over. Is there a reason for this?

------
renn
Great work, guys.

